# Ready to buy the EOS R, when . . .



## analoggrotto (Oct 11, 2018)

Canon Releases a native R-mount Pancake, preferably something on the wider end. With such a small lenses, the thickness of an adapter just isn't right, so it must be a NATIVE pancake!  This will replace my very unwanted X100T.

Lots of definite head scratchers here from Canon, but the intent is clear. The lenses shown thus far are just too good this soon. What other mirrorless system arrived to market with such tantalizing lenses at launch? Its like Canon laughing at the armchair sensor engineers by merely offering stellar glass. (Not saying thats the best idea either, but hey.)

I listened too closely to the internet concerning the 5Dmk4, it IS a major step up from the 5Dmk3 for everyday usability and really keeps itself together when pushed into the nonideal. And it really tames that 50 F1.2 puts it to work, love that lens even more now. 

Happy shooting!


----------



## Pooshoes (Oct 11, 2018)

That 35mm 1.8 IS should get you close while you wait for a pancake. Can't wait for it to come out!


----------



## analoggrotto (Oct 12, 2018)

I hear ya but im holding out for a legit pancake, something to show off the R's slimness. Finally a canon fullframe that I can carry around in my laptop bag all day w/o knowing it.


----------



## mrzero (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm curious to see if they will use the 20mm flange distance to produce a 20 or 24mm pancake. If they do, that would be an amazing walkaround combo. Even if it isn't a pancake, they should be able to create some light and slim wide angle lenses that should be fun. The 35mm already looks great.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 12, 2018)

...it's fitted with an optical viewfinder.


----------



## Romz26 (Oct 13, 2018)

I was thinking the same thing too. A wide pancake would be great. Especially if it has IS or it's moderately fast


----------



## analoggrotto (Oct 18, 2018)

A 5D with a pancake is a bulky body with a thin lens (its wierd), but this R with a pancake would be just right. An easy to use canon fullframe camera to throw into my laptop bag for travel. And canon pancakes are well regarded, low starch and quite filling.


----------

